# miss each other



## steph0327

Hola!

Voldria saber com es diu 'we will miss each other' en Català.

El context: Tu acabes la feine a les tres i jo començo a les quatre, doncs we will miss each other (no ens veurem)

Es podria dir 'doncs ens perdrem'..?

Gràcies


----------



## Agró

steph0327 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Voldria saber com es diu 'we will miss each other' en *c*atalà.
> 
> El context: Tu acabes la fein*a* a les tres i jo començo a les quatre, doncs we will miss each other (no ens veurem)
> 
> Es podria dir 'doncs ens perdrem *trobarem a faltar*'..?
> 
> Gràcies


----------



## Lurrezko

...així que no ens veurem/no coincidirem.

Salut


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> ...així que no ens veurem/no coincidirem.
> 
> Salut


I tant. Ja ho pots dir. M'he capficat en el que no era.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> I tant. Ja ho pots dir. M'he capficat en el que no era.



Això ja passa...


----------



## ernest_

Un comentari, el 'doncs' està mal dit aquí:
... *per tant/de manera* *que/així que* no ens veurem.


----------



## steph0327

Gràcies a tots!


----------



## Sertori

ernest_ said:


> Un comentari, el 'doncs' està mal dit aquí:
> ... *per tant/de manera* *que/així que* no ens veurem.


 Hola,

malgrat que m'agrada més la teva proposta Ernest, no estic molt segur que el *doncs* sigui incorrecte aquí, ja que no hi veig causalitat.
Podriem dir
_....així doncs, no ens veurem._

Com dic, no estic segur  i us agrairia un aclariment sobre aquest punt.

Gràcies i Salut!

[Nota de la moderació: aquest tema, sisplau, discutim-lo en el fil nou que hem obert arran d'aquest: doncs - causal o no causal. Moltes gràcies.]


----------



## Antpax

Agró said:


> I tant. Ja ho pots dir. M'he capficat en el que no era.



Hola,

Jeje, jo crec que té raó l'Agró, i que steph0327 demana per la traducción de "miss each other", però també potser que estigui una mica embolicat .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Lurrezko

Vols dir, Ant? Mira que treure-li la raó a l'Agró no és plat de gust, però en aquest context té més sentit _no veure's_, _no coincidir_. El diccionari de la casa recull l'ús:

_(fail to catch) ‹bus/flight› perder(conj.⇒) ;
sorry, you've just ~ed him lo siento, acaba de irse;
I ~ed her in the crowd había tanta gente que no la vi;_

Salut


----------



## Antpax

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Vols dir, Ant? Mira que treure-li la raó a l'Agró no és plat de gust, però en aquest context té més sentit _no veure's_, _no coincidir_. El diccionari de la casa recull l'ús:
> 
> _(fail to catch) ‹bus/flight› perder(conj.⇒) ;
> sorry, you've just ~ed him lo siento, acaba de irse;
> I ~ed her in the crowd había tanta gente que no la vi;_
> 
> Salut



Hola,

Jeje, my fault . He llegit una altra vegada el primer post i sí, és el que tu dius. 

Salut.

Ant


----------

